# How many dowels? (2x3" butt-join, one-side end grain)



## MikeyPiano (Sep 13, 2020)

Went crazy with my new Milescraft Joint Pro - 6x dowels on 2×3" wood. But now I'm thinking maybe I don't need to do that much work. Do you think a 3x dowel pattern - centered in the middle or maybe in a triangle pattern would work just as well? Any advantages/disadvantages to either of those?

*Notes*: this is going to be a hallway console


----------



## MadMark (Jun 3, 2014)

At a certain point the law of diminishing returns kicks in. You'll remove so much material that the joint weakens.

My suggestion is to make sample joints and test them to see their actual strength.

Most tenons follow the rule of thirds, each side and the tenons are the same width. In this case the "tenon" is the dowel but the principle is the same.


----------

